# Heruntergekommene, baufällige und sanierungsbedürftige Schulen



## Magogan (5. Juni 2011)

Ist das bei euch auch so schlimm wie in folgendem Video?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=028rh_2E7hM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bei uns geht es noch, wir hatten aber bis vor ein paar Jahren auch noch eine heruntergekommene Schule, bei der man sogar eine der 2 Treppen wegen Einsturzgefahr nicht mehr benutzen durfte! Davor waren wir in einem ebenso alten Gebäude, wo wir teilweise im Sommer im Dachgeschoss bei unerträglicher Hitze arbeiten mussten. Aber jetzt sind wir in einer relativ neuen Schule. Das einzige, was es zu bemängeln gibt, ist, dass wir jeden Freitag in gleich 2 Pausen jeweils 500 Meter laufen müssen.

Und bei euch? Sind eure Schulen ok?


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Juni 2011)

Ich ging in Rheinland-Pfalz zur Schule. Über das Land wird immer gemeckert, weil es so viel Geld ausgibt, nicht sparen kann etc. Nun, ich halte wenig von König Kurt, aber wenn hier etwas baufällig ist, wird es repariert, egal was die Finanzen sagen. Mein Gymnasium besteht aus sechs oder sieben großen Gebäuden, überall Heizungen, moderne Einrichtungen, genug Parkplätze, riesige Mensa... also alles perfekt. Nun wird in einem Nachbarort der Kindergarten komplett saniert. Erst abgerissen und dann komplett neu gebaut. 

Ich bin froh, Pfälzer zu sein. Wenigstens dafür hat man noch Geld.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (5. Juni 2011)

Da sieht man halt wo die Politik investiert und wo nicht.

Als Beispiel:

Da werden Milliarden International für das Durchsetzen der Drogenpolitik rausgeworfen um nur dannach festzustellen dass die Prohibition nie klappen wird und die Staaten somit die organisierte Kriminalität indirekt finanzieren nur um dannach diese wieder zu bekämpfen.

Die Amis wollten ihren Alkohol und bekamen ihn.
Der Kiffer will sein Gras und bekommt es.


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2011)

Bei uns wurde erst ne Aula für 3 Mio gebaut und 8 Jahre vorher ein Anbau für 1,6 Mio, die Austattung ist Top ^^ Nichts zu meckern da.


----------



## TheGui (5. Juni 2011)

Deutschland, wir spaaren am Bildungssystem damit wir uns qualifizierte Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland holen können!


----------



## Shaila (5. Juni 2011)

Also baufällig ist bei uns nicht unbedingt etwas, aber es gibt schon einige Dinge, die stören.

Wenn z.B. im Hochsommer die Heizungen in allen Räumen auf 5 stehen und dann die Fenster aufgemacht werden, weil es eben sau heiß ist dann. Man könnte jetzt meinen: Ja dann macht sie doch aus! Aber Fehlanzeige. Die Heizungen können nicht seperat eingestellt werden. Die Klassen können nicht selbst entscheiden, wann sie die Heizungen an- oder ausmachen möchten. Ich will nicht wissen, was da an Energie einfach nur verschwendet wird. 

Ein anderer Punkt sind Schulbücher. Die werden immer älter, das merkt man, dass da immer weniger Geld für da ist. Ich finde das gerade bei Politikbüchern ziemlich wichtig, die haben meiner Meinung nach einfach immer möglichst aktuell zu sein. Klar, da ist kein liveupdate möglich, aber es könnte mehr drin sein.

Dann die Computerräume oder allgemein so die technische Seite der Schule: Schlecht. Internet geht fast nie....veraltete, virenverseuchte Rechner. Fast nichts geht da. Sound gibts nicht. Drucker gehen nicht. Beamer häufig defekt oder falsch eingestellt.

Mal sehen, wie die neue Schule ist, wo ich jetzt hingehe.


----------



## EspCap (5. Juni 2011)

Oha O_o

Nein, bei uns (BaWü) ist es eigentlich ganz ok. Vor einem Jahr wurde erst noch ein kleiner Neubau mit 8 sehr schicken Klassenräumen, von denen die Hälfte gleich einen Beamer an der Decke hat, für ein paar Millionen gebaut. Der 'alte' Neubau hat leider eine etwas fragwürdige Architektur und ist im Winter saukalt und im Sommer knallheiß, aber das kann man leider nicht mehr ändern. Seit kurzem haben wir sogar ein schickes 'Digitales Schwarzes Brett', ein 50"-TFT der den Vertretungsplan anzeigt - hat mich auch überrascht, aber unser neuer Konrektor steht auf so was  

Eigentlich gibt's nur zwei Sachen die nervig sind - im Altbau (eines von 4 Gebäuden) stehen in den Räumen nervige Säulen, die den Blick auf die Tafel verdecken und in den beiden Neubauten gibt es ein extrem nerviges Fenstersystem - zum einen lässt sich nur ein Fenster einfach so öffnen, für die restlichen 3 braucht man einen Schlüssel. Zum anderen schaltet sich die Heizung automatisch aus, wenn die Fenster offen sind - oder das System denkt, sie wären offen. Hat im Winter schon zu Tagebucheinträgen wie "Zu kalt zum Unterrichten ( < 5 Grad ), Stunde abgebrochen" geführt 

Edit:

Das mit den Büchern ist bei uns allerdings auch der Fall. Ich hatte mal ein 13 Jahre altes Mathebuch. Dass da nicht mit Reichsmark gerechnet wurde war aber auch alles. Mag aber auch daran liegen, dass wir der letze G9-Jahrgang sind.


----------



## Magogan (5. Juni 2011)

Alte Bücher? ... Bei manchen unserer Bücher fallen sogar schon Seiten aus Oo ... Aber unsere Politikbücher sind relativ neu.

Was wir mal bräuchten, wäre neue CAS-Rechner, unsere sind noch von 2002 und ziemlich lahm, vor allem, wenn es um komplexe Aufgaben geht, da rechnen die teilweise 5 Minuten - und währenddessen muss man, wenn man keine andere Aufgabe ohne Rechner lösen kann, warten ... in Arbeiten sehr ungünstig 

Und neue Lehrer bräuchten wir auch, unsere sind schon eingestaubt und teilweise unfähig ... wobei nicht beides gleichzeitig zutreffen muss, unser Physiklehrer ist zwar relativ alt, aber ein super Lehrer, dafür ist unser Mathelehrer einfach nur schlecht und unhöflich ...


----------



## EspCap (5. Juni 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Was wir mal bräuchten, wäre neue CAS-Rechner, unsere sind noch von 2002 und ziemlich lahm



Oh ja! Wir haben auch so Dinger die für eine halbwegs komplexe Integralrechnung locker 2-3 Minuten brauchen. Wenn man dann merkt, dass man sich vertippt hat, hat man schon ein ziemliches Problem. Dabei müssen wir die Dinger selber kaufen und billig sind sie auch nicht. Die G8er, die bei uns im Jahrgang sind (Doppeljahrgang) haben teilweise einen deutlich schnelleren Casio und teilweise so ein Ding von Texas Instruments das Sachen kann, von denen wir nur träumen können (je nach Kurs - anscheinend haben die damals alle andere bestellt). Trotzdem müssen wir natürlich alle mit unseren Taschenrechnern die Arbeiten und das Abi schreiben. Yay!


----------



## Razyl (5. Juni 2011)

Ein wunderbares Beispiel, dass erneut zeigt, dass Deutschland vielleicht doch etwas mehr Geld in die Bildung investieren sollte. Vor allem benötigt es endlich eine bundesweite Schulreform... *seufz*


----------



## Magogan (5. Juni 2011)

Bei uns haben alle Schüler die gleichen Rechner, wir sind aber auch nur ca. 60 Zwölftklässler ... Im Abi ging es aber ganz gut, habe erst vor ein paar Wochen geschrieben, also der CAS hat dort nicht so lange gebraucht - dafür war es in einigen Kontrollen wiederum extrem, wie lange man auf das Ergebnis warten musste ... aber bei uns wird gerade fast jede Schule umgebaut bzw. der Umbau ist schon abgeschlossen - wir haben erst kürzlich eine neue Turnhalle bekommen und die Realschüler bekommen auch einen Anbau an das alte Schulgebäude. Aber wenn man in anderen Städten mal guckt, sieht es halt schlimmer aus, siehe Video im Eröffnungspost


----------



## tempörum (5. Juni 2011)

Da hat man das Integral ja schneller per Hand errechnet xD


----------



## Meriane (5. Juni 2011)

Bei uns in der Schule wurde dieses Jahr auf dem Schulhof ein Glashaus gebaut. Im Grunde hat das nur die Größe eines Klassenraumes. Hat aber einfach mal eine Halbe Million gekostet.


----------



## Magogan (5. Juni 2011)

Ein Glashaus? Für den Kräuterkundeunterricht? Oder wozu soll das gut sein?


----------



## EspCap (5. Juni 2011)

Meriane schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Schule wurde dieses Jahr auf dem Schulhof ein Glashaus gebaut. Im Grunde hat das nur die Größe eines Klassenraumes. Hat aber einfach mal eine Halbe Million gekostet.



Sicher dass es kein Apple Store wird?


----------



## Dominau (5. Juni 2011)

Bin hier in Baden Württemberg. Bei meiner alten Schule war eig. fast alles TipTop. 
Bis auf ein paar Bücher die wirklich schon sehr kaputt waren, aber das waren dann auch meistens die ältesten.
Ich hatte das glück und hab meistens welche bekommen die neu bestellt wurden 
Und von Freunden habe ich auch nie gehört das deren Schule heruntergekommen sei o.ä..


----------



## Meriane (5. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Sicher dass es kein Apple Store wird?



Haha 

Ne, im Moment wird da glaub ich meistens Musikunterricht gemacht.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. Juni 2011)

Ist jetzt ziemlich krass was ich jetzt schreibe aber schreibe es.
Wo ich immer mit der bahn nach leipzig gefahren bin 1 mal im jahr bin ich jetzt 3 mal durch braunschweig gefahren, 
das ist der horror.Damit meine ich alles was da anfängt verwelkt also da ist die zeit stehengeblieben, also alles was ab da richtung osten geht hat noch die ddr zeit, 
nur die grossen städte wie leipzig und Halle und noch ein paar sind sehr der jetzigen zeit angepasst. 
Damit will ich sagen das braunschweig vergessen wurde mit schulen und diversen sachen aus- und umzubauen. (das ist wie das gerücht das Bielefeld nicht gibt)


----------



## Linija (6. Juni 2011)

Also meine Schule war schrecklich.
Im ganzen Keller reichlich Schimmel, die Turnhalle wurde zeitweise 
abgesperrt wegen Einsturzgefahr.

Einer der Chemie- und Biologieräume war ein alter Hörsaal komplett aus Holz.
Da sind dann auch mal die Sitzlehnen abgebrochen oder die ganze Verankerung einer 
Bank kam aus dem Boden.
Eine Kantine gabs nicht, lediglich einen Minibäcker auf 5 qm (gut, das war auch immer sehr
lecker da ) dafür musste man dann aber auch die ganze Pause über anstehen.

In meinem letzten Jahr ist oben im 3. Stock direkt über der Tür ein richtig großes Stück Putz runtergekommen,
überall waren Löcher in den Wänden.

Meine Physikstunden waren unmöglich. Viele Materialien kaputt oder erst garnicht vorhanden.
Wir hatten 2 Computerräume (1x Laptops, 1x Computer) uralt Dinger mit Windoof 2000 drauf.
Parkplätze oder so gabs nicht... sind teilweise eine Stunde um die Schule rumgefahren, bevor wir
einen Parkplatz gefunden haben.

Als ich auf die Schule kam, sollte die Sarnierung anfangen, letztes jahr haben sie jetzt schlussendlich
angefangen. Mitbekommen hab ich davon nix, weil ich da schon von der Schule runter war



Ach noch was vergessen: Vorhänge oder so gabs auch nicht, das heisst wenn die Sonne auf das Klassenzimmer stand haben wir bei 40 Grad 
geschwitzt (Hitzefrei wurde abgeschafft)

Rechner a la Texas Instruments sind im übrigen auch noch verboten >.<


----------



## Konov (6. Juni 2011)

Also brüchige Möbel hab ich auch schon erlebt.
War schon auf einigen Schulen und es ist teilweise recht unterschiedlich. Manchmal kommen einem irgendwelche Tischlatten entgegen wenn man daran herumspielt, manche Drehstühle hängen fest, so dass man entweder immer ganz unten oder ganz oben positioniert sitzt, einstellen kann man da nix mehr.

Vielfach sind auch einfach Wände beschmiert, Putz kommt von der Decke, usw, usf.

Dass in Deutschland mehr in das Bildungssystem investiert werden muss, steht wohl außer Frage.

Für meinen ABI Taschenrechner TI84 Plus musste ich mit Handbuch 100 Euro hinblättern. ^^
Ok Hartz 4ler bekommen den bei uns sogar bezahlt vom Amt, aber alle anderen können den selber bezahlen. Und bei dem Rechner muss man manchmal auch "Ladezeiten" in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Juni 2011)

Das schlimmste finde ich ist, dass meist nur Flickschusterei betrieben wird.
Das nötigste wird so ausgebessert, dass es über einen längeren Zeitraum gesehen mehr kostet als es mal vernünftig zu machen.
Von alten Schulbüchern und PCs, die für einen kleinen Kreis bei Geogebra schon 5min brauchen fang ich lieber nicht an *g*


----------



## Alterac123 (6. Juni 2011)

Unsere Schule (Hlty Gym) ist so dreckig von innen, dass wir jetzt in den Pausen nichtmehr in den klassen bleiben dürfen, weil sonst die Schule kein Geld bekommt. Momentan wird vieles neu gemacht, nur manche Räume sehen echt schlimm aus. Dreck an den Wänden teilweise Lichter an den Decken, die RUNTERFALLEN! Und von den schwarz bemalten Tischen und Stühlen muss ich nicht anfangen.


----------



## Edou (6. Juni 2011)

Bei uns wurden letztes Jahr die kaputten Tische aus den Klassenzimmern getragen (vorher Makiert). Tjo, next Season, wir durften die alten, beschmierten und Kaputten Tische grad wieder ins Klassenzimmer tragen, weil eben nicht genug vorhanden waren. So einen Fail hab ich selten gesehn...:>


----------



## Death the Kid (6. Juni 2011)

Wie es aussieht ist nicht nur meine Schule bauffällig und "nicht-mehr-renovierbar".
Bei uns wurde zeitweilig mal die Südturnhalle gesperrt,da man Schimmel oder sowas entdeckt hat,aber wundert mich nicht.
Selbst die Lehrer haben Angst,dass die Schule mal einstürzt,aber alles keine Sache,denn wir bekommen ja bald eine neue
schicke und moderne Schule von unserer Stadt bezahlt,die sowieso kein Geld mehr hat.

Ich finde,dass Deutschland viel mehr in die Bildung investieren sollte,denn irgendjemand muss uns ja tragen können.
Aber so eine bundesweite "Neubau-Welle" dürfte doch einiges kosten,sofern jemand das zahlen kann/möchte.


----------



## Makorus1 (6. Juni 2011)

Man kanns auch übertreiben 
Geht mal in Afrika auf die Schule <3


----------



## Magogan (6. Juni 2011)

Keine Ahnung, wie es in Afrika aussieht, zumal es da länderspezifische Unterschiede gibt, aber wenn man bedenkt, dass wir Milliarden Euro für die Rettung Griechenlands ausgeben können, aber unsere Schulen nicht saniert bekommen ... ich mein die in Afrika haben kaum Geld, bei denen mag es schlimm aussehen, aber ändern kann man daran nicht viel - vielleicht sind die auch dran gewöhnt, wer weiß - oder sie sind froh, dass sie überhaupt Schulen haben - eigentlich auch eine scheiß Situation, aber wir können da auch nicht viel dran ändern ... Wir in Deutschland hingegen haben eigentlich genug Geld, aber trotzdem sehen einige Schulen so aus, da stellt sich natürlich die Frage, wozu man denn bitte Steuern zahlt? Für Bahnhöfe wie Stuttgart 21?


----------



## EspCap (6. Juni 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Für Bahnhöfe wie Stuttgart 21?



Sowas braucht man auch. Eine Landeshauptstadt sollte auch einen ordentlichen Bahnhof haben und nicht so ein vergammelndes Ding wie aktuell. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## xxhajoxx (6. Juni 2011)

Ich hatte nie Probleme mit meinen Schule was kaputt sein und so anging, war erst Gymnasium 5 und 6 Klasse das war ein Neubau also alles Top, dann von 7-10 Realschule da bröckelte von manchen Decken was runter aber ansonsten war die auch gut in Schuss, nur Equip war schlecht. Nur ein PC Raum mit alten Win98 Rechnern.
10-13 klasser war der Bau nich schön aber solide mir sind keine großartigen Mängel aufgefallen. Equip auf der Schule war Top, war alles vorhanden. Top ausgerüsteter Chemie raum, ungefähr 5 Rechnerräume wo die Rechner allesamt nicht älter als 2 Jahre waren. Einer sogar mit absoluten Highend Rechnern für die Grafiker auf der Schule. Dazu gabs noch ne Werkstatt für Metall/Holz/E-Technik. Also alles Top
War nen Berufskolleg wo ich Abi gemacht habe mit Schwerpunkt Informationstechnik von daher wars für mich perfekt da. 
Achja Örtlicher Supermarkt und MC Donalds direkt um die Ecke für die Pausen


----------



## Makorus1 (6. Juni 2011)

> - vielleicht sind die auch dran gewöhnt, wer weiß -



Und warum kann man sich dann nicht einfach hier mal an ein paar Löcher in der Wand gewöhnen?


----------



## Magogan (6. Juni 2011)

Makorus1 schrieb:


> Und warum kann man sich dann nicht einfach hier mal an ein paar Löcher in der Wand gewöhnen?


Löcher in der Wand, ok ...
Pfeifende Heizungen, kaputte Abflüsse, undichte Decken, fehlende Decken, eine Kantine mit 70 Mittagessen für 1400 Schüler (siehe Video): nicht ok! (wobei man theoretisch ja auch auf die Kantine verzichten könnte, aber das andere ist schlimm ...)


----------



## BlizzLord (7. Juni 2011)

Da bin ich ja froh unsere Schule war eigent. extrem gut erhalten. :>


----------



## schneemaus (7. Juni 2011)

Da kann ich mich ja glücklich schätzen, nicht auf ner staatlichen Schule gewesen zu sein oO

Bei uns war eigentlich alles in Ordnung. Es gab immer mehr als genug Essen für alle (Ganztagsschule), die Räume waren wirklich in Ordnung, auch wenn mal für ein paar Monate der Feueralarm rumgesponnen hat, die Klingel mal mitten in der Stunde klingelte.. Aber das sind Sachen, über die man gut hinwegsehen kann. Kann mich auch dran erinnern, dass die obere Sporthalle mal geschlossen wurde, weil sie renoviert werden musste - ein halbes Jahr später konnte man da aber auch wieder rein. Der größte Rotz jedoch war der neue Biologie- und Chemieanbau, in dem nach nem halben Jahr die ersten Risse in den Wänden zu sehen waren.
Mittlerweile wird die Schule, die wirklich schön war, fast komplett abgerissen und durch einen Betonklotz ersetzt. Find ich persönlich ganz furchtbar, denn dadurch geht ein Großteil der Atmosphäre verloren.


----------

